
Below Absolute Zero? Not really, no. - ColinWright
http://lauriewinkless.wordpress.com/2013/01/04/below-absolute-zero/
======
gus_massa
I like the Kindle metaphor! Perhaps it needs more technical details, but makes
it more technical.

The important point is that if you have a black and white 600x800 screen, how
many different screenshots can you make with 0 black pixels? With 1? 2? ...
239999? 240000? 240001? ... 479998? 479999? 480000?

Another important detail is that this definition of temperature is not a crazy
idea from this particular research group. It's a common definition in advanced
thermodynamics.

